# Red Spot On Terrib!



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Guys.

I have read all the posts I can find on this problem.

They either phase out after a few replies, or the same thing is said over and over...

"Could it be a mite?" or "Pigmentation Problem"

One of my own Terribilis has one of these red spots.

It started off as a faint red/brown spot on his head, under 1mm in size.

I noticed this a couple of weeks after getting them.

It has now been around 4months and the Terrib still has the spot, but its colour has intensified, is a more vivid red/brown.

The Terrib is acting the way it always has, very active, is a great eater, calls all day and night etc.

As does his tank mate, who does not have any signs of the same problem.

But I thought I should ask, to be sure.

The spot has gotten maybe a little bit bigger over the months although It may just be my paranoia kicking in.

The colour has deepened, I also started dusting with Naturose once every week but I don't want to pin the spots colouring up on that.

I really dont think its a raised out bump, I cannot see it from the side, but sometimes the shine on the frogs skin makes me think otherwise.

I do not feed crickets and never have, as it has been suggested in the similar posts that they may be cricket bites.

The 1st picture was taken on the 15th of January, a week or so after I first noticed the spot.

And the 2nd is a picture of it taken on the 12 of Feburary.

I don't know if you guys can see a difference from the pics, as they are pretty rubbish quality and I had to zoom in etc, but hopefully you will see what I mean.

I know Terribs are prone to skin problems, but I thought I should get it checked out.

Thanks in advance.

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Richie,

my terribs get the same - in fact the female has one now! Nothing to worry about, I think it's pigment or chromatophore related - a sort of 'stuck pixel' on the surface of the frogs skin. Colour supplements may add to/accentuate the spots possibly.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that thing is really miniscule, and if it is anything is really hard to tell what it is.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Its a freckle. j/k Im sure its nothing. Just a froggers paranoia.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey people.

Julio, I know in that picture it is almost unnoticeable, but it has gotten a tad bigger and has brightened up a hell of a lot.

Marcus, Well its go to know your frogs get clean fecals and still have these, so I doubt this is a sign of parasite or similar.

Do yours eventually go or what?

Probably just another Terribilis skin issue?

Forestexotics, Thanks alot, I am sure it is paranoia too, but there is no denying a spot is there lol

Cheers

Richie


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Richie,

One of mine has had several tiny red spots ever since he developed his adult coloration. It's about 2 years old. I just considered them freckles.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine got those too, usually after hurling themselves at the fern root to grab a food item.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Tim and Maureen.

Its comforting knowing it isn't just myself with the problem.

I didn't think it would be much to worry about as he seems completely unaffected.

I assume it just affects him aesthetically and not physically so that's good.

Richie


----------

